# Gucci Diver



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

What do you guys think of these...?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Would look great, in or out of your pool.


----------



## Jingo Lingo (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty nice. Price?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Jingo Lingo said:


> Price?


I believe the MRP is $1750.00.


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> I believe the MRP is $1750.00.


i just choked on my beer :rodekaart


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

brewtown said:


> i just choked on my beer :rodekaart


LOL! I just saw one of their quartz watches for 500...yeah...not sure what I am getting for that price.

That price is just insane though, for what I am guessing is a chinese case with a standard grade ETA movement.

...they can prove me wrong of course...


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitely not worth that much, can get much better watches for USD 1,750!


----------



## moosejam (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think the price is anything to do with the quality, it says Gucci on it...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yack. That somes up my thoughts.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Not really functional in any sense of the word or as a diver~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## big bird (Sep 19, 2009)

there is not a whole lot of thought or design gone into the cases - they look slightly simplistic rather than simple... which is to say that in IMHO they got it wrong... apart from the word gucci they otherwise look like they were pulled frm one of those grabber machines you see in a mall or a bowling alley - you know the ones with the teddy bears etc in it and you have a go to grab the teddy or...watch...


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

I quite like the blue/black bezel, but dont think its worth $1750


----------



## G-Dweller (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd rather have a $200 Zodiac.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

crazyfingers said:


> i quite like the blue/black bezel, but dont think its worth $1750


 +1


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think we should be too critical of this watch. it is what it is... which is a fashion watch in the _style of_ a diver. It's certainly not something that I would dive with... nor even swim with... nor really even wear. But it's intent isn't to appeal to jaded civil servants with small bank accounts. So mission accomplished.


----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

Not THAT bad...but how much you pay for watch and how much about word "GUCCI" in dial. 

Still I take Seiko or Omega if I want to dive...

-OD


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

What they sell for - on the used market - is the benchmark - for what it is worth.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the Gucci that I've been "lusting after" for a while. But, even at its cheapest retail of $745, it seems to be way overpriced. Then again, overpricing is a trend, these days, across the industry. Seiko, stands out as a prime example of that.

In any case, this is one sharp looking watch and I just might still purchase it in a moment of madness.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

You would think people that can throw around $1,750 on a watch would at least start at Tourneau or somewhere related instead of throwing it out at Bloomingdales, Saks, or Nordstroms (even though they do sell some nice timepieces). Then again, I'm probably wrong...


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Who is the manufacturer of their Swiss made watches with ETA 2824 movements?


----------



## jmsadrsn (Sep 23, 2010)

That one does look quite enticing. Anyone would love to buy it just after their first encounter. In today's world these watches play a vital role in helping to make a style statement and that's what seems to be a much more important thing for most of the people.


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> This is the Gucci that I've been "lusting after" for a while. But, even at its cheapest retail of $745, it seems to be way overpriced. Then again, overpricing is a trend, these days, across the industry. Seiko, stands out as a prime example of that.
> 
> In any case, this is one sharp looking watch and I just might still purchase it in a moment of madness.


I debated this one also for a while. I just couldnt bring myself to due it for a quartz based watch.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Those divers are Swiss Made with an ETA 2824 (Pantheon case). There are alot of brands selling similar setups for much more.


----------

